# Cat Food



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sabine is helping me with cat food for my disabled brother in law. She also gave me this site, which is one of her favorites. The one thing that this vet and Sabine say about food is the water content. EXTREMELY important for cats and almost as important for dogs. Get your cats on food with water is the message. Here is this lady's article on this . http://catinfo.org/?link=urinarytracthealth Make sure to click on the link "prescription diets" . This is yet another confirmation that vet foods are crap . JMO

And here is a quote from an article from Sabine "An increasing number of American Veterinary Medical Association members, including
board-certified veterinary nutritionists, are now strongly recommending the feeding of canned
food only instead of dry kibble to cats, but the issue has not been officially addressed in dogs,"


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

wow. I had no idea. My kitties have always had dry food. Maybe I should add wet food.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> wow. I had no idea. My kitties have always had dry food. Maybe I should add wet food.


go one better and go 100 percent canned ,or raw or homecooked. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What kills me is that my brother in law rescued this three year old cat that the vet put on Hills "prescrition" kibble. as it had a urinary problem with crystals. Nothing in this crap is going to help with urinary problems ,only add to them. This is what pisses me off with vets. Sorry ,some vets.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, I think that the dry kibble they eat is good. It is the Taste of the Wild feline. I think they have a canned line, too. I think I will pick up a can to see if the wild felines in my house approve.

We have multiple water dishes around the house. I get told off if one of them goes dry. However, the big dog water fountain is their fav. If I forget to plug it back in, Bazinga does the pitiful batting at where the water is supposed to dribble out.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a given they'll like canned over kibble. Unless they're crazy cats; LOL Have you ever eaten freeze dried chicken used by back packers. A buddy and I did some remote canoeing in Algonquin Park and due to portaging we travelled light and only ate freeze dried foods. God I couldn't get to McDonald's fast enough after three days of that ****.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> It's a given they'll like canned over kibble. Unless they're crazy cats; LOL Have you ever eaten freeze dried chicken used by back packers. A buddy and I did some remote canoeing in Algonquin Park and due to portaging we travelled light and only ate freeze dried foods. God I couldn't get to McDonald's fast enough after three days of that ****.


I have a crazy one. We've tried intermittently to get her to eat canned cat food or straight chicken, turkey or fish from our plates, and she'll have none of it. I've never met a cat that didn't go nuts for canned tuna, and she even turns up her nose at that.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> What kills me is that my brother in law rescued this three year old cat that the vet put on Hills "prescrition" kibble. as it had a urinary problem with crystals. Nothing in this crap is going to help with urinary problems ,only add to them. This is what pisses me off with vets. Sorry ,some vets.


I'm right there with ya. When are they going to stop prescribing that crap?! Gahh.. I had a talk with one of my vets and he admitted that most vets aren't educated in school much about nutrition and then what they do learn is via prescription food reps. Where are the holistic reps to counteract the crap that the junk ones have been feeding them?!

Wysong not only makes a holistic prescription food & foods for urinary issues & nutritional supplements for both oxalate and struvite crystals. Vets would make more money if they added a 
http://www.wysong.net/cat-dog-supplements.php

Thanks for posting this info. My step grandmother's cat just had surgery for bladder stones. Her vet said he'd never seen anything like it -- the bladder stones were actually embedded into the tissue =/ Poor cat! She's awaiting the lab results. I got her switched over grain free formulas. She won't go completely wet as when she goes on trips she leaves out their food.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Pepper has never had anything but dry. I've offered it and he would never touch it.I give him moist treats, which he loves. He drinks plenty of water.I have learned you can't make an animal eat anything. But he's 13 and doing great!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> I have a crazy one. We've tried intermittently to get her to eat canned cat food or straight chicken, turkey or fish from our plates, and she'll have none of it. I've never met a cat that didn't go nuts for canned tuna, and she even turns up her nose at that.


yeah I guess there are exceptions Funny, Sabine doesn't even recommend fish for cats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah I guess there are exceptions Funny, Sabine doesn't even recommend fish for cats.


Most of them love it, though! (Snowbelle aside!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> I'm right there with ya. When are they going to stop prescribing that crap?! Gahh.. I had a talk with one of my vets and he admitted that most vets aren't educated in school much about nutrition and then what they do learn is via prescription food reps. Where are the holistic reps to counteract the crap that the junk ones have been feeding them?!
> 
> Wysong not only makes a holistic prescription food & foods for urinary issues & nutritional supplements for both oxalate and struvite crystals. Vets would make more money if they added a
> http://www.wysong.net/cat-dog-supplements.php
> ...


yeah I hear ya there. Vets should be banned from selling food. Conflict of interest being the second most important reason why not. I would try to go kibble free, even if the cat was fussy . They learn quick when you pick the food up and don't give it again til next feeding.


----------

